# Не заряжается батарея

## mgnt00

у меня ноутбук dell inspiron e1505

```
# uname -a

Linux Inspiron 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 Sun Aug 31 00:37:27 IDT 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

В кратце, "НЕ идет заряд батареи ноутбука!"

Лампочка не горит, а батарея пустая. вынимаеш провод зарядки, тут же вырубается.

Дело в том, что у меня не хотел работать wifi, и я пробовал несколько прошивок через b43-fwcutter для моей карточки:

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

в конце решил поменять ядро, я обновил ядро с linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 на linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

так как в 25-ом есть встроеные драйвера для BCM43хх

поменял, но wifi я все еще так и не запустил.

я пробовал уже "лайф сд убунту" пишет зарядка, статус 0%, время заряда не известно.

поставил винду, перезаписал прошивку биоса, не помогло.

в винде тоже пишет: зарядка, статус 0%, время заряда не известно.

но лампочка не горит, и только вынемаеш провод, моментально вырубается.

а когда вставляешь провод, загорается на 20сек(примерно) и потом гаснет.

это могло быть из-за пришивок и b43-fwcutter?

кто-то сталкивался с таким?

Батареи всего год, последний раз(где-то месяц назад) когда пользовался, хватало на 3 часа.

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz |grep ACPI

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set
```

```
# cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present: yes

design capacity: 7800 mAh

last full capacity: 6526 mAh

battery technology: rechargeable

design voltage: 11100 mV

design capacity warning: 780 mAh

design capacity low: 236 mAh

capacity granularity 1: 78 mAh

capacity granularity 2: 78 mAh

model number: DELLRD8507

serial number: 1792

battery type: LION

OEM info: SMP

# cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present: yes

capacity state: ok

charging state: charging

present rate: 1 mA

remaining capacity: 3 mAh

present voltage: 10580 mV
```

----------

## fank

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dell+inspiron+e1505+battery+doesn't+charge&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/computers/812212/?tagid=8972?newest=1

----------

## mgnt00

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dell+inspiron+e1505+battery+doesn't+charge&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/computers/812212/?tagid=8972?newest=1
> 
> 

 

Спасибо, я прочитал... 

только я там ничего конкретного не нашел. люди говорят в основном о низком заряде и у кого умерла батарея.

Моя батарея еще месяц назад работала отлично! Разве батарея может просто умереть за какие-то пару недель?

Я знаком лиш с тем, что они умерают постепенно, 2-3 года...

Как знать, если я куплю новую батарею, что это решит данную проблему?

И основное мое подозрение, что это могло быть из-за b43-fwcutter или прошивок что я ставил, вопрос если мои подозрения имеют под собой реальные возможности....?

Я всегда считал что заряд батареи в ноут буке производится отдельным юнитом, который работает независимо, он же и переключает питание между адаптером и батареей. он знает состояние батареи и знает заряжать или нет. НО как это работает на самом деле я не знаю.

возможно что он управляется биосом, и при замене прошивки там что-то накрылось? такое может быть?

(хотя я перезаписал уже биос, но это не помогло)

Кто сталкивался с таким явлением?

----------

## fank

просто насколько я понял, твоя проблема не единичная

----------

## mango123

А может линукс тут не при чём? 

Может всё же железо?   :Confused: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *mgnt00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> только я там ничего конкретного не нашел. люди говорят в основном о низком заряде и у кого умерла батарея.
> 
> Моя батарея еще месяц назад работала отлично! Разве батарея может просто умереть за какие-то пару недель?

 

У меня так было, линукс тут не причём.

К примеру, могло быть такое если ты оставил подключенный к ноутбуку блок питания, при этом отключив его от сети.

----------

